# I'm really happy with how this one turned out.



## turn81 (Jan 21, 2017)

Let me know your thoughts.  Zebrawood with gunmetal hardware







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## CREID (Jan 21, 2017)

I like the accents.


----------



## turn81 (Jan 21, 2017)

CREID said:


> I like the accents.





Thanks.  It was a last minute decision - I thought it tied the band and the wood together nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2017)

It works well. I like the shape of it. Thanks for showing.


----------



## CREID (Jan 22, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> It works well. I like the shape of it. Thanks for showing.



Me too.


----------



## mark james (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice!  And yes, simple accents like those are very appealing.

Well done.


----------



## Curragh Pens (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice looking Pen.


----------



## turn81 (Jan 22, 2017)

mark james said:


> Very nice!  And yes, simple accents like those are very appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.





Thanks Mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## turn81 (Jan 22, 2017)

Curragh Pens said:


> Nice looking Pen.





Thank you Bill!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## howsitwork (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice finishing touch, looks good.

Ian


----------

